
House Introduces SELF DRIVE Act - burkaman
https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-congress/house-bill/3388/text
======
tlb
There are many embarrassing things about the US government, but giving every
bill a lame backronym (SELF DRIVE = "Safely Ensuring Lives Future Deployment
and Research In Vehicle Evolution") is right up there.

Just call it the "Self Driving Vehicles" act.

~~~
burkaman
Yes this one is especially forced. The bill itself is very reasonable though,
and not so strict as to discourage development.

It's very refreshing to see a reasonable, important, bipartisan bill that
passed out of committee unanimously. There's more information here:
[https://energycommerce.house.gov/selfdrive/](https://energycommerce.house.gov/selfdrive/)

